# فيديو قواعد روبوكون 2008(robocon 2008)



## mr_safwt (23 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اليكم فيديو قواعد روبوكون 2008(ROBOCON 2008)

ان شاء الله نتمنى لكل المشاركين فى البطولة التوفيق باذن الله

رابط التحميل:

http://www.zshare.net/download/5108909b38b547/

باسورد فك الضغط:

www.henawhenak.com/board
​


----------



## مهندس المواد (23 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يبارك بيك


----------



## مهندس المواد (23 نوفمبر 2007)

ويزيدك من نعمه اللهم امين


----------



## ـ و ـ (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جــــــزيلا


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## GINAROF (30 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## m_saeed_soliman (3 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أعطم (5 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks man..


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

طيب انا هشترك اسنة دى وعايز حد عنده خبرة يساعدنى الموضوع 
هل هنا مهندس محترف يقدر يفيدنى فى الموضوع ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## medoma810 (3 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
ولكن باسورد فك للضغط لايعمل معي ؟؟؟؟؟
ياريت لو تكتبة تاني
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

